# Flower show pick-ups :)



## mommak (Jan 20, 2011)

Went to the Seattle Flower show today and got some plants I am pretty happy with I went for a fern and an orchid and came home with ... well a bit more  Here they are I still need to rinse them all really well before they go in the vivs and all but they are pretty on their own anyway

Broms:

Neo "Chiquita Linda"










Neo "Sarah Head"










Earth star:
Cryptanthus "Artery"










Fern:
Asplenium "Madagascar" ( random fern imported with orchids)










Air Plants:

Tillandsias "Meridiamalis"










Tillandsias "Bulbbosa"










Tillandsias "Butzii"










Tillandsias "Argentea"










Tillandsias "Tenufolia"










Orchid:

Maxillaria "Giant Uncata"










there they all are  super happy with them all


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Really nice pick-ups! Is the orchid mounted to a log of some sorts?

All of your broms are fantastic and so healthy looking. And a few are flowering for you - a bonus! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mommak (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes it is mounted to a little piece of oak  the vendor I bought it from sold all his mini and rarer orchids mounted on bark or a piece of branch 

The vendor who had the air plants had them in all stages of flowering so I went with the almost blooming and blooming because I am selfish and like to be rewarded for doing nothing


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice, I to have to be careful when I go to a show, I feel like a little boy in the Candy store when I'm there. Very nice plants, I wish you the best of luck with them. I really like the "Tillandsias "Meridiamalis" Beautiful plant. Jon


----------



## mommak (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes Meridiamalis is my fave of the tillandsias' I picked up.. I paid the most for it too lol
I had to limit myself to a budget and leave the debit card in the car.. otherwise I would have taken home some vendor's whole stands!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I wish I hadn't missed the show. What were the prices like?


----------



## mommak (Jan 20, 2011)

The chiquita linda clump cost me 12$ the fern was 8 the earth star was 9 the air plants ranged from 3$ to 8$ the only pricey thing was my orchid, at 24$.. there was a whole booth of tropicals I wanted to take home  

I have gone to the show with my mom every year since I was 5.. so 18 years now lol


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

mommak said:


> The chiquita linda clump cost me 12$ the fern was 8 the earth star was 9 the air plants ranged from 3$ to 8$ the only pricey thing was my orchid, at 24$.. there was a whole booth of tropicals I wanted to take home
> 
> I have gone to the show with my mom every year since I was 5.. so 18 years now lol


Wow, maybe we'll cross paths next year then.


----------



## mommak (Jan 20, 2011)

lol I will be the one snatching all the broms and earth stars and mini orchids  and talking about tiny little frogs


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I had to resist going this year. Oh well, Im probably better off. 
Nice pick ups. You won't be disappointed with Andys orchids. Top notch stuff


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I would be doomed because I know I would have my card.

I'd come home with one too many.... It's bad, but amazing how much joy greenery brings.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know why I never thought to go to a plant show for some plants! Looks like you came home with a nice variety of things. How confident were you that all the plants being sold were accurately identified?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the flower and garden show is upper level in terms of quality of plants. You can be sure that the reputable vendors there definitely id their plants well.


----------

